# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Xhevahir Spahiu, poet i dashur i të gjithë shqiptarëve

## Brari

Agjensia e Lajmeve "SOT"

Xhevahir Spahiu, poet i dashur i të gjithë shqiptarëve  

Nga Agim Doçi, kushtuar poetit 

Personaliteti i shquar i poezisë shqipe, në sfidë me jetën në spital  

Personaliteti i shquar i letrave shqipe, poeti i dashur i të gjithë shqiptareve ka ditë që nuk duket në ambientet mes miqve dhe kolegeve të tij. Gjendja shëndetësore në të cilën ai ndodhet ka bërë që të gjithë ta ndjejnë mungesën e tij. Një mendim prej poetit iu vlen shumë miqve dhe kolegëve të tij, të cilët shpresojnë që ai të shërohet dhe të kthehet sërish në punë, duke iu përkushtuar letrave shqipe. I cilësuar si një nga poetët në zë shqiptarë të dalë në vitet '70, Spahiu ka botuar një sërë vëllimesh poetike. Kohët e fundit fundi është botuar vepra e tij e zgjedhur, krijimet më të mira ndërmjet viteve 1965-2000. Janë dy vëllime me të njëjtin titull, "Udha". Viti 1993 e gjen Spahiun sekretar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë, e cila ishte struktura bazë e organizmit të artistëve. 
Shumë shpejt ai emërohet kreu i kësaj strukture artistësh. Ndërsa Akademia e Shkencave gjatë zgjedhjeve të saj të fundit e vlerësoi Spahiun duke e bërë anëtar të saj. Gjatë ditëve të qëndrimit të tij në spital poeti i njohur është vizituar nga shumë miq, kolegë, por dhe e personalitete të politikës shqiptare. Mes tyre atë e ka vizuara dhe Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, por dhe krerë të partive politike të vendit. Poeti Xhevahir Spahiu para disa ditësh është goditur papritur nga një infarkt në tru, që e ka privuar nga e folura,ndërkohë që të gjithë presin një shërim të tij. 
Ekipi i mjekëve Mentor Petrela, Hiera Kruja dhe Mira Rakacolli në Qendrën Spitalore Nënë Tereza kanë pohuar para se ai të dërgohej në Turqi se diagnoza është ishemi cerebrale. Ata mendojnë se është shkaktuar nga një tension i lartë i pakontrolluar mirë, prej të cilit poeti nuk vuante vazhdimisht, ose mund të jetë shkaktuar prej yndyrave në gjak. I zgjedhur anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave që nga korriku i vitit të kaluar, angazhimeve të tij i ishin shtuar edhe angazhimet që lidhen me Akademinë. Sigurisht që sipas familjarëve poeti ishte i lumtur për titullin Akademik dhe ata tregojnë se ai po punonte me gjithë forcat për librat e tij të rinj. 

Të dhëna mbi poetin

Xhevahir Spahiu u lind në Malind të Skraparit në 1 mars 1945. Mësimet e para i mori në Vlorë, ndërsa studimet e larta i kreu në Universitetin e Tiranës, në Fakultetin Histori-Filologji, dega e Gjuhë-Letërsisë. Prej vitit 1968 punoi si gazetar në gazetën "Zëri i Popullit" më pas në revistën "Nëntori", mësues letërsie e libretist në Teatrin e Operës dhe Baletit në Tirane. Ka qenë sekretar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtareve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë, ndërsa prej shkurtit të vitit 1998 -2000, kryetar i Lidhjes. Ndër veprat e tij të botuara përmenden: "Mëngjes sirenash" (1970); "Vdekje perëndive" (1977); "Agime shqiptare" (1981); "Nesër jam aty" (1987), i vlerësuar me çmimin "Migjeni"; "Heshtje s'ka" (1989), fitues i çmimit të parë në konkursin e 45-vjetorit të Çlirimit të Atdheut etj.


***************************


Xhevahir Spahiut


Kaloj nëpër rrugë me hap monoton
Qyteti më ngjan, si tjetër qytet
Bildbborde fushate, një Hoxhë që këndon
Bilbili i policitmuzikë pa playback.

Dy lypsa të lashtë, të thinjur, pa larë
Më tej Bibliotekadhe tre travestitë
Një prift ortodoks, çudisështë shqiptarë
Unë eci trishtuar, qytetit pa dritë

Pa dritë dhe pa vlerë, qytet i sherrosur
Bashkia e qytetit çdo troll, tenderon
Dhe rrjedh lumi i Lanësnjë lum i shurrosur
Në kioska, gazetaaskush si lexon.

Në tituj, artikuj, veç emra të shpifur
Që shpifin, e slodhençudi asnjëherë
Në magjet e tyre gatuhet e stisur
Një çorbë e helmuar, një çorbë e pavlerë!

Unë iki më tutje, të pi një kafe
Poeti i kombit, lëngon në Anadoll
Pa kthemu or mik, mjaft vetëm na le
Të shkojmë të dy tok, në Baba Tomorr.

Të pjekim shelegun nën hije Perëndish
Të ngremë një dolli, për njerëzit që sjanë
Të pijmë pak raki, me djathin e dhisë
Unë ec i trishtuar, në brengën Tiranë.

...

----------

